# Another broken record



## Pete731 (Aug 9, 2002)

Look like another 1400 shooter very soon 

Good job Chris!


----------



## cc46 (Jan 22, 2005)

I agree! keep an eye on this young man...charge ahead Christopher, it's just ahead of you...


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

Chris is going to be the next World Champ.,Nice shooting buddy.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*for sure*

I`m with dodge on this one.... way to go chris...... :archery:


----------



## 3--d (Feb 15, 2005)

nice shooting Chris......hope your old dad was there

Andy

:darkbeer:


----------



## hotwheels (Dec 5, 2006)

*was that with a bowtech?*

Congrats Chris

i'll be reading about you in magazines some day

Tink


----------



## thunderbolt (Oct 11, 2002)

hotwheels said:


> Congrats Chris
> 
> i'll be reading about you in magazines some day
> 
> Tink


Thought you only looked at magazines with shiny pictures in them?:tongue:

:set1_rolf2:

Nice shooting Chris!


----------



## hotwheels (Dec 5, 2006)

*bow mags are shiny*

Lol


----------



## crk (Jul 12, 2005)

Way to go Chris.Go get them tiger!


----------



## DeathClutch (Aug 23, 2009)

Way to go Kiddo! Don't stop!


----------

